
Looting of the Fox: the story of sabotage at ShapeShift - rdl
https://news.bitcoin.com/looting-fox-sabotage-shapeshift/
======
celticninja
I am assuming that criminal charges are pending against Bob, I think that his
details need to be released to others operating in the sphere of
cryptocurrency as he could easily do this to another company he works for.

